
The Real Best Picture: A Look at the Data - cutearguments
https://enthusiasmcurbed.github.io/best-picture/
======
lobster45
The Oscars have always been political and can be "gamed" by savvy studio
heads. Remember when Weinstein got Shakespeare in Love to win Best Picture
over Saving Private Ryan.

[https://www.quora.com/Why-did-Shakespeare-in-Love-win-the-
Be...](https://www.quora.com/Why-did-Shakespeare-in-Love-win-the-Best-Picture-
Oscar-over-Saving-Private-Ryan?share=1)

~~~
billfruit
But in retrospect SIL isn't that bad of a movie, and has remained one of the
few comedies that has won the best picture, and at least a token atonement for
the many brilliant Shakespeare adaptations over the years (Including Kenneth
Branagh's 1996 Hamlet) which the Academy has failed to adequately recognize.

------
dmitriid
The main problem with the Oscars is that it’s a trade guild award based on
technical merit (at least in theory) that is marketed and televised as part
Disney musical part standup comedy.

As a tech award, Best Picture should be given to films that have shown
professional excellence in all departments: directorial, editing,
cinematography, sound design, acting, etc. etc.

As a show, it should give out awards based on popularity and public reception
(so, to blockbusters, horrors and romcoms).

Professional awards is what Cannes and Berlin film festival are, and that’s
why you get obscure films showered with awards with little to no controversy:
these don’t come with a 4-hour-long televised singing-and-dancing show
marketed for general public.

And all this _before_ we get into all the other problems like who are Academy
members and voters, how big studios influence the vote, how politics come into
play etc.

------
altairiumblue
As a complete side note - it's cool to see Altair charts used in the wild :)

